# [LINUX] Universal Nexus Linux Toolkit v1.0 (Unlock, Lock, Root, CWM, Factory Reset)



## tatelucas (Jul 29, 2012)

*Universal Nexus Linux Toolkit v1.0

Universal Nexus Linux Toolkit is a bash script based program that offers an easy way
to do all you need to do before flashing a custom ROM on your Nexus device.

It works with:

1. Nexus S (worldwide version, i9020t and i9023) [crespo]
2. Nexus S (850MHz version, i9020a) [crespo]
3. Nexus S (Korea version, m200) [crespo]
4. Nexus S 4G (d720) [crespo4g]
5. Galaxy Nexus (GSM) [maguro]
6. Galaxy Nexus (Verizon) [toro]
7. Galaxy Nexus (Sprint) [toroplus]
8. Nexus 7 [grouper]

With this toolkit you will be able to:

- Unlock the bootloader.
- Flash CWM recovery (Standard or Touch).
- Root the phone.
- Lock the bootloader.
- Flash Google Factory Image. (Not available for Sprint Galaxy Nexus)

DOWNLOAD THE TOOLKITHERE

Galaxy Nexus Linux Toolkit is Open Source! See the CODE

HOW TO EXECUTE:
Please extract the .tgz in the place you want, for example in /home/user
Open a terminal and type the following:
>[email protected]: cd "THE PATH WHERE IS THE unlt.sh FILE"
>[email protected]: sudo bash ./unlt.sh
If you extract it in /home/user/unlt, the path to the .sh must be /home/user/unlt
so you have to type:
>[email protected]: cd /home/user/unlt
>[email protected]: sudo bash ./unlt.sh*

*Note: If you're running on a 64 bits OS, please install 32 bits libraries.*
*Here are some SCREENSHOTS:































































I hope you will find it useful! 








P.S. Sorry for my English. I'm from Argentina!*


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

Great stuff. Go Linux!


----------

